# Mail Server funktioniert nicht



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Nach dem ich folgendes Tutorial, The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) with Apache, PHP, MySQL, PureFTPD, BIND, Postfix, Dovecot and ISPConfig 3.1, durchgemacht habe, funktioniert bei mir der Mail-Server nicht.

Meine Log Dateien:
*E-Mail Warteschlange*

```
-Queue ID- --Size-- ----Arrival Time---- -Sender/Recipient-------
EAF7B431AF 1605 Sat Oct 29 20:44:09 mail@malo95.ch
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
mail@malo95.com

E651343157 593 Sat Oct 29 19:38:01 root@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
mail@malo95.com

EADA64329B 684 Tue Nov 1 00:18:02 amavis@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
amavis@s1.malo95.com

DDC86431AC 503 Sat Oct 29 20:41:03 mail@malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
mail@malo95.ch

506DE4329D 1270 Tue Nov 1 00:31:16 root@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
root@s1.malo95.com

54E4E43155 5202 Sat Oct 29 19:33:42 mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused)
listadmin@malo95.com

C175943296 1270 Mon Oct 31 12:50:30 root@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
root@s1.malo95.com

0D3BD431B7 687 Sat Oct 29 21:18:06 amavis@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
amavis@s1.malo95.com

6D16443288 433 Sun Oct 30 23:10:33 www-data@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
admin@malo95.com

6AE044328D 1270 Mon Oct 31 00:34:38 root@s1.malo95.com
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
root@s1.malo95.com

-- 13 Kbytes in 10 Requests.
```
*E-Mail Warnung Protokoll*

```
Unable to read /var/log/mail.warn
```
*E-Mail Fehler Protokoll*

```
Oct 29 19:00:02 s1 postmulti[4312]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Oct 29 19:00:06 s1 postmulti[5837]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Oct 29 19:00:07 s1 postmulti[5861]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Oct 29 19:00:08 s1 postmulti[5888]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Oct 29 19:33:35 s1 amavis[15819]: (15819-01) (!!)AV: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED
Oct 29 19:33:42 s1 amavis[15820]: (15820-01) (!!)file(1) utility (/usr/bin/file) FAILED: run_command: can't fork: Cannot allocate memory at /usr/sbin/amavisd-new line 4713.
```
Nun ist meine Frage, wie ich den E-Mailverkehr zum laufen bringe.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Marc Locher


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

*E-Mail Protokoll Teil 1*

```
Nov  1 07:40:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[4991]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:40:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[4991]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:40:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[4991]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 07:41:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 0D3BD431B7: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=687, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 07:41:21 s1 postfix/smtp[5021]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 07:41:21 s1 postfix/smtp[5021]: 0D3BD431B7: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=210195, delays=210195/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 07:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5173]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5173]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5173]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 07:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5343]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5343]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5343]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 07:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5546]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5546]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 07:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5546]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 07:56:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 6D16443288: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=433, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 07:56:21 s1 postfix/smtp[5574]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 07:56:21 s1 postfix/smtp[5574]: 6D16443288: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=117948, delays=117948/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5722]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5722]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[5722]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6133]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6133]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6133]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6391]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6391]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6391]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:11:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 6AE044328D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:11:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6418]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:11:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6418]: 6AE044328D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=113803, delays=113803/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6570]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6570]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6570]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:16:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: DDC86431AC: from=<mail@malo95.com>, size=503, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:16:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6602]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:16:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6602]: DDC86431AC: to=<mail@malo95.ch>, relay=none, delay=214518, delays=214518/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:20:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[6749]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:20:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[6749]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:20:03 s1 postfix/smtpd[6749]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: E651343157: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=593, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 54E4E43155: from=<mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com>, size=5202, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6776]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6776]: E651343157: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=218599, delays=218599/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6776]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:21:21 s1 postfix/smtp[6776]: 54E4E43155: to=<listadmin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=218859, delays=218859/0.04/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:25:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6929]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:25:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6929]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:25:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[6929]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:30:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7130]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:30:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7130]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
```


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

*E-Mail Protokoll Teil 2*

```
Nov  1 08:30:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7130]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:35:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7611]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:35:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7611]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:35:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7611]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: EAF7B431AF: from=<mail@malo95.ch>, size=1605, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: EADA64329B: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=684, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/smtp[7643]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/smtp[7643]: EAF7B431AF: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=215531, delays=215531/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/smtp[7643]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:36:21 s1 postfix/smtp[7643]: EADA64329B: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=29898, delays=29898/0.05/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:39:41 s1 postfix/scache[7646]: statistics: start interval Nov  1 08:36:21
Nov  1 08:39:41 s1 postfix/scache[7646]: statistics: domain lookup hits=0 miss=1 success=0%
Nov  1 08:40:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7866]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:40:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7866]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:40:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[7866]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8051]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8051]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:45:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8051]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 506DE4329D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: C175943296: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8089]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8089]: 506DE4329D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=29705, delays=29705/0.02/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8089]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:46:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8089]: C175943296: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=71751, delays=71751/0.03/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:49:41 s1 postfix/scache[8092]: statistics: start interval Nov  1 08:46:21
Nov  1 08:49:41 s1 postfix/scache[8092]: statistics: domain lookup hits=0 miss=1 success=0%
Nov  1 08:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8246]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8246]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:50:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8246]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 08:51:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 0D3BD431B7: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=687, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 08:51:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8273]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 08:51:21 s1 postfix/smtp[8273]: 0D3BD431B7: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=214395, delays=214395/0.03/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 08:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8426]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8426]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 08:55:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8426]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 09:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8599]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8599]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:00:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[8599]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 09:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9015]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9015]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:05:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9015]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 09:06:21 s1 postfix/qmgr[17387]: 6D16443288: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=433, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 09:06:21 s1 postfix/smtp[9045]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 09:06:21 s1 postfix/smtp[9045]: 6D16443288: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=122148, delays=122148/0.03/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 09:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9266]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9266]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:10:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9266]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 09:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9694]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9694]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 09:15:02 s1 postfix/smtpd[9694]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
```


----------



## fw114 (1. Nov. 2016)

Er hat keine postfix main.cf. schau mal wo die abgeblieben ist.


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von fw114:


> Er hat keine postfix main.cf. schau mal wo die abgeblieben ist.


Das komische daran ist ja, dass ich genau diese unter, /etc/postfix/main.cf, habe.


----------



## florian030 (1. Nov. 2016)

Und sieh mal nach, ob amavis läuft.


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

```
root@s1:~#  /etc/init.d/amavis status
● amavis.service - LSB: Starts amavisd-new mailfilter
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/amavis; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: active (exited) since Tue 2016-11-01 09:41:53 UTC; 5h 34min ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 11156 ExecStop=/etc/init.d/amavis stop (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 11172 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/amavis start (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
    Tasks: 0 (limit: 4915)
   Memory: 0B
      CPU: 0
   CGroup: /system.slice/amavis.service

Warning: Journal has been rotated since unit was started. Log output is incomplete or unavailable.
```
So wie es aussieht läuft der Service.


----------



## florian030 (1. Nov. 2016)

Dein Problem ist
(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
starte einfach mal amavis neu und flush dann die mailqueue mit postque -f
Dann siehst Du im mail.log was los ist.


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Du meinst schon, dass ich nur postque -f eingeben muss, weil der Befehl existiert nicht.

```
root@s1:~# postque -f
postque: command not found
```


----------



## florian030 (1. Nov. 2016)

postqueue -f


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

```
Nov  1 15:45:02 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: EAF7B431AF: from=<mail@malo95.ch>, size=1605, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:02 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: E651343157: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=593, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:02 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: EADA64329B: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=684, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:02 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: DDC86431AC: from=<mail@malo95.com>, size=503, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:02 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 506DE4329D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 54E4E43155: from=<mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com>, size=5202, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: C175943296: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 0D3BD431B7: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=687, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 7A716432AF: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 6D16443288: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=433, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 6AE044328D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:03 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 63B0B432B3: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=383, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 15:45:08 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 15:45:08 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: EAF7B431AF: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=241259, delays=241253/6.2/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3071]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: E651343157: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=245227, delays=245221/6.3/0.03/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3071]: EADA64329B: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=55626, delays=55620/6.2/0.03/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3064]: DDC86431AC: to=<mail@malo95.ch>, relay=none, delay=241445, delays=241439/6.3/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3071]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/smtp[3071]: 54E4E43155: to=<listadmin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=245487, delays=245481/6/0.01/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 506DE4329D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=54833, delays=54827/6.1/0/0.01, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: C175943296: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=96878, delays=96872/6.1/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 0D3BD431B7: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=239223, delays=239217/6.1/0/0.01, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 7A716432AF: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=12895, delays=12889/5.9/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 6D16443288: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=146076, delays=146070/5.9/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 6AE044328D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=141031, delays=141025/5.8/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:09 s1 postfix/error[3085]: 63B0B432B3: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=4257, delays=4251/5.8/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 15:45:10 s1 postfix/smtpd[3142]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 15:45:10 s1 postfix/smtpd[3142]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 15:45:10 s1 postfix/smtpd[3142]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
```


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Kann das sein, dass die IP falsch hinterlegt ist. Weil im log ist die IP 127.0.0.1 aber meine IP ist 46.101.105.114.


----------



## florian030 (1. Nov. 2016)

127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused- Du hast irgendwas falsch gemacht. Die Tutorials funktionieren.
Zeig mal die /etc/postfix/master.cf 
Und was kommt bei netstat -tanp|grep 10024?


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Bei netstat -tanp|grep 10024 kommt nichts. 
Der obere Teil des master.cf sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master" or
# on-line: http://www.postfix.org/master.5.html).
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#  (yes)  (yes)  (no)  (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp  inet  n  -  y  -  -  smtpd
#smtp  inet  n  -  y  -  1  postscreen
#smtpd  pass  -  -  y  -  -  smtpd
#dnsblog  unix  -  -  y  -  0  dnsblog
#tlsproxy  unix  -  -  y  -  0  tlsproxy
submission inet n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps  inet  n  -  -  -  -  smtpd
  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o smtpd_reject_unlisted_recipient=no
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=$mua_client_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=$mua_helo_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=$mua_sender_restrictions
#  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628  inet  n  -  y  -  -  qmqpd
pickup  unix  n  -  y  60  1  pickup
```


----------



## florian030 (1. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von malo95:


> Bei netstat -tanp|grep 10024 kommt nichts.


Dann läuft entweder amavis nicht oder ist falsch konfiguriert. Starte mal amavis neu in sieh im mail.log nach, was da dazu dann steht.


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

Jetzt hat es geklappt:

```
root@s1:~# netstat -tanp|grep 10024
tcp  0  0 127.0.0.1:10024  0.0.0.0:*  LISTEN  8549/amavisd-new (m
tcp6  0  0 ::1:10024  :::*  LISTEN  8549/amavisd-new (m
```


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

```
Nov  1 16:10:04 s1 postfix/smtpd[7365]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 16:10:04 s1 postfix/smtpd[7365]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 16:10:04 s1 postfix/smtpd[7365]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 16:15:07 s1 postfix/smtpd[8183]: connect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 16:15:08 s1 postfix/smtpd[8183]: lost connection after CONNECT from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  1 16:15:08 s1 postfix/smtpd[8183]: disconnect from ip6-localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  1 16:16:25 s1 amavis[8520]: starting. /usr/sbin/amavisd-new at s1.malo95.com amavisd-new-2.10.1 (20141025), Unicode aware, LC_ALL="C", LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Net::Server: Group Not Defined.  Defaulting to EGID '126 126'
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Net::Server: User Not Defined.  Defaulting to EUID '120'
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Amavis::Conf  2.404
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Archive::Zip  1.59
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module BerkeleyDB  0.55
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Compress::Raw::Zlib 2.068
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Compress::Zlib  2.068
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Crypt::OpenSSL::RSA 0.28
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module DBD::mysql  4.035
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module DBI  1.636
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module DB_File  1.835
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Digest::MD5  2.54
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Digest::SHA  5.95
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Encode  2.72
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module File::Temp  0.2304
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module IO::Socket::INET6  2.72
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module IO::Socket::IP  0.37
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module MIME::Entity  5.507
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module MIME::Parser  5.507
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module MIME::Tools  5.507
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::DKIM::Signer  0.4
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::DKIM::Verifier 0.4
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::Header  2.13
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::Internet  2.13
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::SPF  v2.009
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Mail::SpamAssassin  3.004001
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Net::DNS  1.06
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Net::LibIDN  0.12
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Net::Patricia  1.22
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Net::Server  2.008
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module NetAddr::IP  4.079
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Scalar::Util  1.41
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Socket  2.018
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Socket6  0.27
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Time::HiRes  1.9726
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module URI  1.71
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Module Unix::Syslog  1.1
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Amavis::ZMQ code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Amavis::DB code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: SQL base code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: SQL::Log code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: SQL::Quarantine  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Lookup::SQL code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:26 s1 amavis[8549]: Lookup::LDAP code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: AM.PDP-in proto code loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: SMTP-in proto code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Courier proto code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: SMTP-out proto code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Pipe-out proto code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: BSMTP-out proto code NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Local-out proto code loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: OS_Fingerprint code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: ANTI-VIRUS code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: ANTI-SPAM code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: ANTI-SPAM-EXT code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: ANTI-SPAM-C code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: ANTI-SPAM-SA code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Unpackers code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: DKIM code  loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Tools code  NOT loaded
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found $file  at /usr/bin/file
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No $altermime,  not using it
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Internal decoder for .mail
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .Z  at /bin/uncompress
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .gz  at /bin/gzip -d
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .bz2  at /bin/bzip2 -d
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .xz  at /usr/bin/xz -dc
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .lzma at /usr/bin/xz -dc --format=lzma
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .lrz, tried: lrzip -q -k -d -o -, lrzcat -q -k
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .lzo  at /usr/bin/lzop -d
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .lz4, tried: lz4c -d
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .rpm, tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .cpio at /bin/pax
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .tar  at /bin/pax
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .deb  at /usr/bin/ar
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .rar, tried: unrar-free
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .arj  at /usr/bin/arj
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .arc  at /usr/bin/nomarch
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .zoo  at /usr/bin/zoo
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .doc, tried: ripole
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .cab  at /usr/bin/cabextract
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Internal decoder for .tnef
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .zip, tried: 7za, 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .kmz, tried: 7za, 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Internal decoder for .zip
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Internal decoder for .kmz
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .7z, tried: 7zr, 7za, 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .jar, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .rar, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .swf, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .lha, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .iso, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No ext program for  .rpm, tried: 7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found decoder for  .exe  at /usr/bin/arj
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .7z
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .F
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .doc
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .iso
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .jar
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .lha
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .lrz
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .lz4
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .rar
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .rpm
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: No decoder for  .swf
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Using primary internal av scanner code for ClamAV-clamd
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Deleting db files nanny.db,snmp.db,__db.003,__db.001,__db.002 in /var/lib/amavis/db
Nov  1 16:16:27 s1 amavis[8549]: Creating db in /var/lib/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.55, libdb 5.3
Nov  1 16:16:30 s1 amavis[8549]: (!)Net::Server: 2016/11/01-16:16:30 Bad fork [Cannot allocate memory]\n  at line 145 in file /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server/PreForkSimple.pm
```


----------



## malo95 (1. Nov. 2016)

```
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: EAF7B431AF: from=<mail@malo95.ch>, size=1605, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: E651343157: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=593, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: EADA64329B: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=684, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: DDC86431AC: from=<mail@malo95.com>, size=503, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 506DE4329D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 54E4E43155: from=<mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com>, size=5202, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: C175943296: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 0D3BD431B7: from=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, size=687, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 7A716432AF: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 6D16443288: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=433, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 6AE044328D: from=<root@s1.malo95.com>, size=1270, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/qmgr[11431]: 63B0B432B3: from=<www-data@s1.malo95.com>, size=383, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: EAF7B431AF: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=243267, delays=243267/0.06/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8893]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8893]: E651343157: to=<mail@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=247235, delays=247235/0.1/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8893]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: EADA64329B: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=57634, delays=57634/0.11/0.02/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8893]: DDC86431AC: to=<mail@malo95.ch>, relay=none, delay=243453, delays=243453/0.11/0.02/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/smtp[8892]: 54E4E43155: to=<listadmin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=247494, delays=247494/0.14/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 506DE4329D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=56840, delays=56840/0.17/0/0.01, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: C175943296: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=98886, delays=98886/0.17/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 0D3BD431B7: to=<amavis@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<amavis>, relay=none, delay=241231, delays=241230/0.17/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 7A716432AF: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=14902, delays=14902/0.18/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 6D16443288: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=148083, delays=148083/0.17/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 6AE044328D: to=<root@s1.malo95.com>, orig_to=<root>, relay=none, delay=143038, delays=143038/0.18/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
Nov  1 16:18:36 s1 postfix/error[8897]: 63B0B432B3: to=<admin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=6264, delays=6264/0.18/0/0, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
```


----------



## florian030 (2. Nov. 2016)

Dein Problem ist immer noch:
delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused
Entweder läuft amavis nicht oder akzeptiert die Verbindung von Postfix nicht.


----------



## jmzbeki (5. Nov. 2016)

Moin, Habe auch ein Mailproblem zwecks Zustellung.
smtp; 550 No RDNS entry for 123.123.123.123 (meine ip vom ISPconfig Server)
was kann ich da konkret tun?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## robotto7831a (5. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von jmzbeki:


> Moin, Habe auch ein Mailproblem zwecks Zustellung.
> smtp; 550 No RDNS entry for 123.123.123.123 (meine ip vom ISPconfig Server)
> was kann ich da konkret tun?


Bei deinem Hoster zur IP einen FQDN ala server1.meinedomain.tld hinterlegen.


----------



## jmzbeki (5. Nov. 2016)

Super hat funktioniert, habe ich in Reverse-Einträge gepackt. Danke


----------



## malo95 (6. Nov. 2016)

Ich habe den Server nochmals neu Aufgesetzt und es läuft immer noch nicht. Was mache ich falsch?

E-Mail Fehlerprotokoll

```
Nov 6 15:48:13 s1 postmulti[4327]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 6 15:48:16 s1 postmulti[5852]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 6 15:48:17 s1 postmulti[5877]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
Nov 6 15:48:18 s1 postmulti[5903]: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
```


----------



## malo95 (6. Nov. 2016)

E-Mail Protokoll Teil 1:

```
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: OS_Fingerprint code  NOT loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: ANTI-VIRUS code  loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: ANTI-SPAM code  loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: ANTI-SPAM-EXT code  NOT loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: ANTI-SPAM-C code  NOT loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: ANTI-SPAM-SA code  loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Unpackers code  loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: DKIM code  loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Tools code  NOT loaded
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found $file  at /usr/bin/file
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No $altermime,  not using it
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Internal decoder for .mail
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .Z  at /bin/uncompress
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .gz  at /bin/gzip -d
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .bz2  at /bin/bzip2 -d
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .xz  at /usr/bin/xz -dc
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .lzma at /usr/bin/xz -dc --format=lzma
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .lrz, tried: lrzip -q -k -d -o -, lrzcat -q -k
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .lzo  at /usr/bin/lzop -d
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .lz4, tried: lz4c -d
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .rpm, tried: rpm2cpio.pl, rpm2cpio
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .cpio at /bin/pax
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .tar  at /bin/pax
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .deb  at /usr/bin/ar
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .rar, tried: unrar-free
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .arj  at /usr/bin/arj
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .arc  at /usr/bin/nomarch
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .zoo  at /usr/bin/zoo
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .doc, tried: ripole
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .cab  at /usr/bin/cabextract
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Internal decoder for .tnef
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .zip, tried: 7za, 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .kmz, tried: 7za, 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Internal decoder for .zip
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Internal decoder for .kmz
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .7z, tried: 7zr, 7za, 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .jar, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .rar, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .swf, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .lha, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .iso, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No ext program for  .rpm, tried: 7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found decoder for  .exe  at /usr/bin/arj
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .7z
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .F
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .doc
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .iso
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .jar
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .lha
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .lrz
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .lz4
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .rar
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .rpm
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: No decoder for  .swf
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Using primary internal av scanner code for ClamAV-clamd
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Found secondary av scanner ClamAV-clamscan at /usr/bin/clamscan
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Deleting db files nanny.db,snmp.db,__db.003,__db.001,__db.002 in /var/lib/amavis/db
Nov  6 16:19:26 s1 amavis[15331]: Creating db in /var/lib/amavis/db/; BerkeleyDB 0.55, libdb 5.3
Nov  6 16:19:28 s1 dovecot: config: Warning: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 67: Global setting mail_plugins won't change the setting inside an earlier filter at /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53 (if this is intentional, avoid this warning by moving the global setting before /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53)
```


----------



## malo95 (6. Nov. 2016)

E-Mail Protokoll Teil 2:

```
Nov  6 16:19:28 s1 dovecot: master: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=15346 uid=0 code=kill)
Nov  6 16:19:28 s1 dovecot: log: Warning: Killed with signal 15 (by pid=1 uid=0 code=kill)
Nov  6 16:19:29 s1 dovecot: master: Dovecot v2.2.24 (a82c823) starting up for imap, pop3 (core dumps disabled)
Nov  6 16:19:29 s1 dovecot: config: Warning: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 67: Global setting mail_plugins won't change the setting inside an earlier filter at /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53 (if this is intentional, avoid this warning by moving the global setting before /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53)
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: <mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com> to=<listadmin@malo95.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: C263443137: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/cleanup[15511]: C263443137: message-id=<mailman.0.1478448311.4195.mailman@s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: C263443137: from=<mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com>, size=2556, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  6 16:19:32 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1] ehlo=1 mail=1 rcpt=1 data=1 quit=1 commands=5
Nov  6 16:20:28 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:20:28 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:20:28 s1 postfix/smtpd[15501]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1] commands=0/0
Nov  6 16:20:28 s1 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured, session=<SH4aSaRA4M9/AAAB>
Nov  6 16:20:28 s1 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts in 0 secs): user=<>, rip=127.0.0.1, lip=127.0.0.1, secured, session=<DaQaSaRAKtB/AAAB>
Nov  6 16:24:20 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) (!)ClamAV-clamd av-scanner FAILED: run_av error: ask_daemon_internal: Exceeded allowed time at (eval 112) line 611.\n
Nov  6 16:24:20 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) (!)WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups
Nov  6 16:24:23 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) (!)run_av (ClamAV-clamscan) FAILED - unexpected exit 2, output="LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes).\nLibClamAV Error: hm_addhash_bin: failed to grow hash array to 1025 entries\nLibClamAV Error: cli_loadhash: Malformed hash string at line 87240\nLibClamAV Error: cli_loadhash: Problem parsing database at line 87240\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load daily.hsb: Can't allocate memory\nLibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load daily.hsb\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav/daily.cvd: Malformed database\nERROR: Malformed database"
Nov  6 16:24:23 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) (!)ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED: /usr/bin/clamscan unexpected exit 2, output="LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes).\nLibClamAV Error: hm_addhash_bin: failed to grow hash array to 1025 entries\nLibClamAV Error: cli_loadhash: Malformed hash string at line 87240\nLibClamAV Error: cli_loadhash: Problem parsing database at line 87240\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load daily.hsb: Can't allocate memory\nLibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load daily.hsb\nLibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav/daily.cvd: Malformed database\nERROR: Malformed database" at (eval 112) line 905.
Nov  6 16:24:23 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) (!!)AV: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/smtpd[26978]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 dovecot: config: Warning: /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 67: Global setting mail_plugins won't change the setting inside an earlier filter at /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53 (if this is intentional, avoid this warning by moving the global setting before /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf line 53)
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/smtpd[26978]: D6D5443147: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/cleanup[26983]: D6D5443147: message-id=<mailman.0.1478448311.4195.mailman@s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: D6D5443147: from=<mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com>, size=2992, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 amavis[15440]: (15440-01) Passed UNCHECKED {RelayedOutbound}, ORIGINATING LOCAL [127.0.0.1]:38222 <mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com> -> <listadmin@malo95.com>, Queue-ID: C263443137, Message-ID: <mailman.0.1478448311.4195.mailman@s1.malo95.com>, mail_id: 2nhLOczKqO3s, Hits: -1, size: 2556, queued_as: D6D5443147, 292086 ms
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/smtp[15513]: C263443137: to=<listadmin@malo95.com>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10026, delay=292, delays=0.03/0.02/0.02/292, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10027): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as D6D5443147)
Nov  6 16:24:24 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: C263443137: removed
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/smtp[26984]: D6D5443147: to=<listadmin@malo95.com>, relay=none, delay=0.41, delays=0.03/0.04/0.34/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for malo95.com loops back to myself)
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/cleanup[26983]: 4577943149: message-id=<20161106162425.4577943149@s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: 4577943149: from=<>, size=4836, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/bounce[26985]: D6D5443147: sender non-delivery notification: 4577943149
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: D6D5443147: removed
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/local[26987]: 4577943149: to=<mailman-bounces@s1.malo95.com>, relay=local, delay=0.19, delays=0.01/0.02/0/0.16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /var/lib/mailman/mail/mailman bounces mailman)
Nov  6 16:24:25 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: 4577943149: removed
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/smtpd[26989]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/smtpd[26989]: NOQUEUE: filter: RCPT from localhost[127.0.0.1]: <mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com>: Sender address triggers FILTER amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10026; from=<mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com> to=<listadmin@malo95.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/smtpd[26989]: E185C43147: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/cleanup[26983]: E185C43147: message-id=<20161106162425.4577943149@s1.malo95.com>
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/qmgr[15330]: E185C43147: from=<mailman-loop@s1.malo95.com>, size=5190, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Nov  6 16:24:26 s1 postfix/smtpd[26989]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1] ehlo=1 mail=1 rcpt=1 data=1 quit=1 commands=5
```


----------



## Till (7. Nov. 2016)

Reverse DNS Record für Deine IP anlegen, das geht meist beim Server hoster in dessen Controlpanel.


----------



## malo95 (7. Nov. 2016)

Meine Server heisst s1.malo95.com und so sehen die Records aus:

```
$ORIGIN malo95.com.
$TTL 1800
malo95.com. IN SOA ns1.digitalocean.com. hostmaster.malo95.com. 1478520882 10800 3600 604800 1800
malo95.com. 1800 IN NS ns1.digitalocean.com.
malo95.com. 1800 IN NS ns2.digitalocean.com.
malo95.com. 1800 IN NS ns3.digitalocean.com.
malo95.com. 1800 IN A 138.68.71.15
*.malo95.com. 1800 IN A 138.68.71.15
malo95.com. 1800 IN AAAA 2a03:b0c0:3:d0::20a6:b001
malo95.com. 1800 IN MX 1 s1.malo95.com.
s1.malo95.com. 1800 IN A 138.68.71.15
```
Ich bin bei DigitalOcean meine frage ist, ob es richtig ist, dass mein Droplet s1 heisst oder muss es s1.malo95.com sein?


----------



## robotto7831a (7. Nov. 2016)

Es geht um den PTR Record deiner IP Adresse der nur bei deinem Hoster gesetzt werden kann.


----------



## malo95 (8. Nov. 2016)

Ist dies jetzt korrekt? und muss ich jetzt noch irgendwelche Dienste neu starten?

```
root@s1:~# host 138.68.71.15
15.71.68.138.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer s1.malo95.com.
```


----------



## robotto7831a (8. Nov. 2016)

Wenn dein Server auch s1.malo95.com heißt, dann sollte es passen. Dienste neu starten muss man nicht.


----------



## malo95 (9. Nov. 2016)

Ich kann nun E-Mail verschicken.
Aber meine Eingehende E-Mails hatten die Meldung ***UNCHECKED*** im Betreff.
Nun Suche ich im Forum für eine Lösung und fand diesen Forum Beitrag, ***UNCHECKED*** im Betreff
Als ich nun Amavis neu zu starten versuche, gelingt mir dies nicht.

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint:

```
root@s1:~# service amavis stop
root@s1:~# service amavis start
Job for amavis.service failed because the control process exited with error code.
See "systemctl status amavis.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
root@s1:~# systemctl status amavis.service
? amavis.service - LSB: Starts amavisd-new mailfilter
   Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/amavis; generated; vendor preset: enabled)
   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Wed 2016-11-09 11:05:08 UTC; 20s ago
     Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8)
  Process: 18697 ExecStop=/etc/init.d/amavis stop (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
  Process: 18828 ExecStart=/etc/init.d/amavis start (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

Nov 09 11:05:05 s1 systemd[1]: Starting LSB: Starts amavisd-new mailfilter...
Nov 09 11:05:07 s1 amavis[18847]: starting. /usr/sbin/amavisd-new at s1.malo95.com amavisd-new-2.10.1 (20141025), Unicode aware, LC_ALL="C", LANG="en_US.UTF-
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 amavis[18847]: (!)Net::Server: 2016/11/09-11:05:08 Couldn't fork: [Cannot allocate memory] at /usr/share/perl5/Net/Server/Daemonize.pm lin
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 amavis[18828]: Starting amavisd: (failed).
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 systemd[1]: amavis.service: Control process exited, code=exited status=1
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 systemd[1]: Failed to start LSB: Starts amavisd-new mailfilter.
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 systemd[1]: amavis.service: Unit entered failed state.
Nov 09 11:05:08 s1 systemd[1]: amavis.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
```


----------



## nowayback (9. Nov. 2016)

zu wenig ram?


----------



## malo95 (9. Nov. 2016)

Zitat von nowayback:


> zu wenig ram?


Ich hatte schon einmal zu wenig RAM. Jetzt habe ich 1GB. Reicht das nicht? Wie viel sind erforderlich?


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2016)

1GB ist recht knapp für einen server auf dem mail + web + dns laufen da gerade das mail scan system und clamav viel speicher brauchen, kann aber reichen wenn Du nochmal 1 - 2gb swap hast.

Wieviel freien speicher Du hast und was ihn nutzt kannst Du z.B. mit dem Befehl "top" sehen.


----------



## Till (9. Nov. 2016)

Man kann aber auch speicher sparen, z.B. bei websites php modus php-fpm nehemn und auf dem optionen tab "
PHP-FPM Process Manager" auf "ondemand" stellen.


----------



## malo95 (9. Nov. 2016)

Eine Frage, wenn ich ein Multiserver Setup machen würde, würden 3x500 MB RAM für je einen Mail, Web & DB Server reichen?


----------



## nowayback (10. Nov. 2016)

1x mail, 1x web und 1x db verteilt auf 3 vms mit je 500mb ram? wenn es nur zum spielen ist, könnte es klappen. produktiv dürfte dir der mailserver bei zeiten einknicken, der db server schnell an seine grenzen kommen und der webserver naja... wird gehen, aber viel erwarten darfst du auch da nicht. 
einfach ram besorgen und viele probleme lösen sich von selbst. und ram kostet eigentlich kein geld mehr.


----------



## malo95 (11. Nov. 2016)

Ich denke, dass ich den Hoster wechsle. Ist dieses Angebot (CONTABO VPS M SSD) gut?


----------



## robotto7831a (11. Nov. 2016)

Contabo ist ok.


----------

